# JSP mit JS in den page- scope setzen



## Generic1 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

weiß vielleicht jemand, wie ich ein Object mit JavaScript in den JSP- page- oder application- scope setzen kann?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## tagedieb (15. Mai 2011)

JSP ist serverseitig
Javascript ist browserseitig

Geht also im Prinzip gar nicht. Du kannst aber via Ajax einen request an den Server schicken, welcher das Objekt im application scope setzt. Page scope macht keinen sinn, da dieser nur waehrend dem Rendern der Seite existiert.

Am Besten erklaerst du mal was du vorhast, dann koennen wir dir ev. auch eine passende Loesung anbieten


----------



## Generic1 (15. Mai 2011)

Also ich kommuniziere mittels AJAX mit dem Server, meine Servermethode schaut so aus:


```
@RequestMapping(value = "/getParticipants", method = RequestMethod.GET)
    public @ResponseBody String getParticipants(@RequestParam String event, @RequestParam String eventtime) {
        return XMLTextHelper.createParticipants(event, eventtime);
        }
```

Also mittels AJAX rufe ich die Methode oben am Server auf und gebe dann XML zurück und müsste dann das ganze aus dem XML mittels JS auslesen. 
Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht, dass es einfacher wäre einfach das ganze am Client über JS bzw am Server in den Application- Scope zu setzen aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das am Server mit der oberen Methode machen kann - ich verwende übrigends Spring 3.0.

Vielen Dank und lg


----------



## tagedieb (15. Mai 2011)

Das ganze ist ein wenig wage beschrieben...

Kommt darauf an wie dynamisch deine Webseite sein muss. Wenn sich die 'Participants' nicht aendern, kannst du das ja direkt als HTML generieren und brauchst keine AJAX oder Javascript....


----------



## Generic1 (16. Mai 2011)

OK, geb ich zu dass das ein bisschen wage beschrieben ist,
Also ich habe eine Form in meiner JSP- Seite, in der man Vor-, Nachname, Aliasname usw. eingibt,
Wenn man einen Aliasname eingegeben hat aus diesem textfield in ein anderes wechselt, wird die Methode onblur aufgerufen und mittels AJAX im Backend angefragt, ob es diesen Alias schon gibt und wenn ja, dann werden die Namen mit dem Alias angezeigt.

Und darauf bezieht sich eben meine Frage -> ich hab mir bis jetzt das so gedacht, dass ich eben mittels AJAX eine Anfrage an das Backend mache und dann die Daten im XML- Format zurücksende.
Mir ist dann aber eingefallen, dass ich den Return auch irgendwie in den applicaiton- scope setzen könnte, dann kann ich mit JSTL arbeiten und muss nicht mit JS das XML zerlegen.

Daher eben meine Frage, wie ich (am Server oder am Client) das Abfrage- Ergebnis in den application- scope setzen kann. 
lg


----------



## tagedieb (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn du AJAX verwendest um Teile deiner HTML Seite zu aktualisieren oder zu validieren must du die Anwort mit JS selber aus dem XML oder JSON extrahieren. Es gibt da natuerlich etliche Frameworks welche das fuer dich uebernehemn koennen. z.B. JSF, DWR oder GWT... List of Ajax frameworks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Aber zurueck zu deiner ursprunglichen Frage. Wenn du JSTL verwenden willst must du die ganze Seite neu laden oder JSF verwenden.


----------

